# Crabgrass like?



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I have been given use of 20 acre field. It was farmed commercially by a lousy farmer that did a poor job controlling the weeds.

For the past two years I have rototilled and cultivated, killing weed seeds as soon as they sprout. 

This spring, I fertilized and planted oats and orchard grass. For the first couple months, they looked weed-free. Then, almost overnight, the field was overtaken by pigweed. In an attempt to control the pigweed, I mowed the oats and baled it. 
Fearing the pigweed would regrow and set seed, I sprayed the field with a broad leaf weed killer, safe for my orchard grass.

I just noticed that the pig weed and a variety of broad leaf weeds are dead or dying. However, the field is wall to wall with a grass weed. I'm afraid my orchard grass won't establish it self with such a thick weed. Each plant has hundreds of tiny seeds, insuring a long battle to eradicate.

But, first I need to identify it. Any ideas? The stems and leaves were covered in fine hairs, mostly gone after drying out.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Looks like it might be witchgrass.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I think you are right and I've got a ton of it. Sadly, recognized it after the witches brooms of seeds appeared.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Looks like "Switch Grass"

https://www.google.com/search?q=swi...ved=0ahUKEwjQoOKEy93OAhUF6iYKHYDoCNYQ_AUIBigB


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Without digging to deep into this, I understand it's a grass used to make bio-fuels.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Not switch grass and not crabgrass. I don't know any thing about witch grass.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I planted several varieties of grass when I planted the oats. Stayed away from clover or alfalfa, so if I had any broad leaf weeds, I could spray them without damaging anything I planted. 
But, that opened up the opportunity for a weed like witchgrass, not affected by broad leaf weed killers, to take over the field.
The soil is good, fertilizer levels and ph ideal. But a residual weed seed population that'll have me fighting it for 5 or 6 years. Looks like I might be learning about GMO alfalfa next spring, my first GMO crop. I don't need grain or soybeans, I need more hay ground. Looks like this is my only option.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Is there a chance the orchard grass will be better established next year and out compete the witch grass?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

It's been over 40 years since I took my university weed science class, so I could be wrong. But, since orchardgrass is a perennial and witchgrass is an annual, you might be able to apply a pre-emergent herbicide next spring before the witchgrass seed germinates to control it. This control would be similar to using a pre-emegent herbicide in the spring on an established lawn to kill germinating crabgrass seed.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Cabin Fever looks like the winner....Just got finished reading about witchgrass and it sure looks like Haypoints photos....Topside
http://ipm.ucanr.edu/PMG/WEEDS/witchgrass.html


----------

